# Do most drivers accept everything?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm sure the vast majority of drivers here reject a ton of pings. But who takes those pings?

I accept the argument that they often get stacked with better ones. But if all drivers cherry picked, I still don't think stacking would account for the volume of rejected pings.

So my question is. Are the drivers on this forum an aberration. And do the majority of drivers outside this forum just accept all (or at least most) pings the apps throw at them?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I once got schooled by a driver on how he takes all pings and makes a lot of money. I listened and nodded. Why argue?

So I don’t know if most do, but there are certainly those who do.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I believe the majority of drivers are loyal little ants accepting most if not all pings. The people on this forum are in the minority.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I leave the rotten cherries, for the cockroaches. 🙃

Roaches have to eat, too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure the vast majority of drivers here reject a ton of pings. But who takes those pings?
> 
> I accept the argument that they often get stacked with better ones. But if all drivers cherry picked, I still don't think stacking would account for the volume of rejected pings.
> 
> So my question is. Are the drivers on this forum an aberration. And do the majority of drivers outside this forum just accept all (or at least most) pings the apps throw at them?


As odd as it may sound lol
We are the cream of the crop as far as drivers go
Really the only thing you needed to do to find this place was do a search of the net.
If they couldnt even do that 
I'm thinking the wouldnt be able to 
do the calculations needed to figure out 
how much or if they were making any money
That makes an awful lot of drivers
picking up/delivering $3 orders


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I once got schooled by a driver on how he takes all pings and makes a lot of money. I listened and nodded. Why argue?
> 
> So I don’t know if most do, but there are certainly those who do.


Did he show you his platinum status on the app?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> As odd as it may sound lol
> We are the cream of the crop as far as drivers go
> Really the only thing you needed to do to find this place was do a search of the net.
> If they couldnt even do that
> ...


Correction. $2.75 orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did he show you his platinum status on the app?


He did not. But I trust him. No one in their right mind would brag about something like that if it weren’t true.


----------



## isabellajones2c (1 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I once got schooled by a driver on how he takes all pings and makes a lot of money. I listened and nodded. Why argue?


I do not insist that you fully disclose it, but only to assume that most likely he uses some third-party programs for this?!


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

When I'm sitting at the airport waiting for riders after a flight arrives, I'm not interested in pursuing a request from several miles away so I ignore it. Likewise, if I'm headed south on a highway during rush hour, I'm not going to try to turn around to pickup a rider who is north of me. etc.


----------



## johnfraser1 (Dec 11, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure the vast majority of drivers here reject a ton of pings. But who takes those pings?
> 
> I accept the argument that they often get stacked with better ones. But if all drivers cherry picked, I still don't think stacking would account for the volume of rejected pings.
> 
> So my question is. Are the drivers on this forum an aberration. And do the majority of drivers outside this forum just accept all (or at least most) pings the apps throw at them?


Who takes those pings could be someone they work better for. Say, a ping is five miles away; there might be a driver only a few block from there, etc.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

johnfraser1 said:


> When I'm sitting at the airport waiting for riders after a flight arrives, I'm not interested in pursuing a request from several miles away so I ignore it. Likewise, if I'm headed south on a highway during rush hour, I'm not going to try to turn around to pickup a rider who is north of me. etc.


Delivery.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure the vast majority of drivers here reject a ton of pings. But who takes those pings?
> 
> I accept the argument that they often get stacked with better ones. But if all drivers cherry picked, I still don't think stacking would account for the volume of rejected pings.
> 
> So my question is. Are the drivers on this forum an aberration. And do the majority of drivers outside this forum just accept all (or at least most) pings the apps throw at them?


I am on auto accept with UBER and accept all requests. I shuffle some.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

isabellajones2c said:


> I do not insist that you fully disclose it, but only to assume that most likely he uses some third-party programs for this?!


Unlikely. Though I don’t use it myself, I do realize that finding and using third-party software requires a certain level of intelligence. He didn’t sound like the type. His whole thing was “you’ve got to move it move it”. 🤪


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ribak said:


> I am on auto accept with UBER and accept all requests. I shuffle some.


Delivery.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Delivery.


To be fair. I think a lot of members see threads recommended on the main page. And don't realize they're in the Delivery forum. Similar thing happens sometimes with local forums.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> To be fair. I think a lot of members see threads recommended on the main page. And don't realize they're in the Delivery forum. Similar thing happens sometimes with local forums.


Dunno. I’ve never found myself accidentally posting on the pax forums. I may, however, find myself doing that very soon. Intentionally.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> To be fair. I think a lot of members see threads recommended on the main page. And don't realize they're in the Delivery forum. Similar thing happens sometimes with local forums.


I ran into this years ago as I was at the time the Mod for a large forum that discussed one of my hobbies. The platform and tech used were very different then, but the problem was the same with lots of folks posting in the wrong sub-forums, and quite a few trolls just threadcrapping for the fun of it. I spoke to our main tech guy and we ended up doing three things. First, sub-forum names were color-coded, second, we made them all in caps and as plainly-worded as we could and third, he added a pinned "you are required to verify that you are posting in the correct forum" that showed up just above every new post or reply. 

In this case, we would have changed things to: PRODUCTS DELIVERY (non-Pax) in (whatever color) 

Just a thought.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> Are the drivers on this forum an aberration.


Not me, I have male parts!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I think it also depends on the market. I used to deliver in Fort Lauderdale and there almost no one accepted the low ball offers because frequently I would see $6 or $7 offers for 4 miles and it would be all DoorDash pay zero tip. there was frequent peak pay bonus. Many times at lunch or dinner DD would add PP because orders were not being taken 

now I’m in Orlando and delivering in hunters creek south of Orlando and here I see way fewer offers, peak pay is rare like 3 am in morning. Also drivers here do accept the low ball offer’s because offers are fewer offers per hour and they sense desperation . And the highest DoorDash pay I’ve seen is 4.25 for all DoorDash no tip order. Here people clearly take $3.50 to $4 and they accept. Just way more drivers than demand. And here they wait for the food. 15 minutes and drivers wait.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I am 100% convinced that there are a lot of ants snatching up whatever they get offered. I’m delivering the next six months in Florida and 100%. I’m seeing really really bad offers get taken.


----------



## Amar1981 (1 mo ago)

I don't accept anything....if its lower than $20 I ignore it.
By the way i asked some passengers how much they were charged, all of them answered double what i am getting paid !!!!
So they charge more and less pay the driver.

also important to mention..... it's illegal to not report the total trip breakdown ... everyone should know how his wage calculated.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I am 100% convinced that there are a lot of ants snatching up whatever they get offered. I’m delivering the next six months in Florida and 100%. I’m seeing really really bad offers get taken.


Yeah, now that you mention it my brother's girlfriend works at a restaurant in Florida and she says doordash drivers are going and out of there all day.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Even in the world of rideshareing with passengers, we have idiots who accept all pings. No matter what they are. Its great until you need new brakes and tires, and oil changes. Then they come on here and ask why people dont take rides that an hour away and Im like what happens to your car if you have an accident, have a breakdown, or have an unruly passenger or even murdered because you picked up a passenger from a neighborhood you shouldnt be in at all.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I remember bumping into a guy who said he accepted everything because according to him it was easy money and not accepting them was like leaving money on the table.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m in the DC/Baltimore market. I live about 20 miles from DC and 15 Miles from Baltimore. Since up front pricing started, my AR has dropped from about 80% to about 15%. A good majority of my declines are for rides going into one of the cities. Since the change, I haven’t been in either city, and I’m loving it! I’m PT and my income has been about the same. 

What I have a hard time understanding is how does Uber/Lyft get drivers to go into the cities? From what I’ve seen the surges really haven’t been very good.

Maybe younger drivers like it, but for me, it’s a no-brainer. Better pax and my car is also very happy not have to deal with those horrible streets.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> As odd as it may sound lol
> We are the cream of the crop as far as drivers go
> Really the only thing you needed to do to find this place was do a search of the net.
> If they couldnt even do that
> ...


I have been a customer of uber and Lyft since I first started driving in 2014 I have always been a steady customer still am a customer, I must have mentioned this site to at least 100 plus drivers not one of them have ever said they've heard of the site not a freaking one.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I have been a customer of uber and Lyft since I first started driving in 2014 I have always been a steady customer still am a customer, I must have mentioned this site to at least 100 plus drivers not one of them have ever said they've heard of the site not a freaking one.


I'm glad I found this site, I googled something a few years back and found this site, I also met another driver who told me about a facebook group which I joined.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> I have been a customer of uber and Lyft since I first started driving in 2014 I have always been a steady customer still am a customer, I must have mentioned this site to at least 100 plus drivers not one of them have ever said they've heard of the site not a freaking one.


Yeah, those are the ones accepting every turd trip sent their way.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

justaGoober said:


> I’m in the DC/Baltimore market. I live about 20 miles from DC and 15 Miles from Baltimore. Since up front pricing started, my AR has dropped from about 80% to about 15%. A good majority of my declines are for rides going into one of the cities. Since the change, I haven’t been in either city, and I’m loving it! I’m PT and my income has been about the same.
> 
> What I have a hard time understanding is how does Uber/Lyft get drivers to go into the cities? From what I’ve seen the surges really haven’t been very good.
> 
> Maybe younger drivers like it, but for me, it’s a no-brainer. Better pax and my car is also very happy not have to deal with those horrible streets.


Delivery


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Newbie drivers accept no tip orders because they probably think the customer will tip them when the order is delivered. Either on the app or cash. It takes them a few deliveries to realize this doesn’t happen 99.9% of the time. That’s why UE and the other platforms always need to replenish their ranks with new drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> Newbie drivers accept no tip orders because they probably think the customer will tip them when the order is delivered. Either on the app or cash. It takes them a few deliveries to realize this doesn’t happen 99.9% of the time. That’s why UE and the other platforms always need to replenish their ranks with new drivers.


Every single cash tip I recieved was ON TOP of a fair (and sometimes - generous) in-app tip.

Having said that, I don’t accept no-tip offers since my first week delivering.So technically speaking, I may be missing out on the generous $1-2 cash no-tip customers give the driver for 7 miles’ drive. I think I’ll live. 😂


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure the vast majority of drivers here reject a ton of pings. But who takes those pings?
> 
> I accept the argument that they often get stacked with better ones. But if all drivers cherry picked, I still don't think stacking would account for the volume of rejected pings.
> 
> So my question is. Are the drivers on this forum an aberration. And do the majority of drivers outside this forum just accept all (or at least most) pings the apps throw at them?


I don't except a lot of my pings because I'm not out there to loose money! Why would I ever drive 20 minutes away for a 5 minute ride????


----------



## TexChuck (Jan 14, 2020)

The best way to lose a $20+ ride is take one for $3-$7. In the past when Uber had much better paying Ride bonuses I loved the shorter runs. in Houston it’s now $25 for 50 rides for Monday - Thursday(Friday 4 am) total junk. I make this without trying but they were around $120- $180 for 60 or 70 rides.
I live in the North Houston suburbs about 25 miles N of downtown, in this area its very spread out and low value rides mostly come in with 3-6 mile pick up distances. With traffic and traffic lights it can take 7-12 min to get to them and that’s not during peak hours. Low budget ride is going to take 20min to do. Do 3 of these in an hour and you guaranteed to make around $15 before gas and expenses. I have to “ignore” so many now. If you down town area and in the “loop” you don’t really have a choice but you can get more in and much less driving to get to them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

TexChuck said:


> The best way to lose a $20+ ride is take one for $3-$7. In the past when Uber had much better paying Ride bonuses I loved the shorter runs. in Houston it’s now $25 for 50 rides for Monday - Thursday(Friday 4 am) total junk. I make this without trying but they were around $120- $180 for 60 or 70 rides.
> I live in the North Houston suburbs about 25 miles N of downtown, in this area its very spread out and low value rides mostly come in with 3-6 mile pick up distances. With traffic and traffic lights it can take 7-12 min to get to them and that’s not during peak hours. Low budget ride is going to take 20min to do. Do 3 of these in an hour and you guaranteed to make around $15 before gas and expenses. I have to “ignore” so many now. If you down town area and in the “loop” you don’t really have a choice but you can get more in and much less driving to get to them.


Delivery.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I would expect drivers to be like the general public maybe a little bit stupider. Let's face it. The only barrier to entry to become a _culinary transportation technical specialist_ is a working car (or bike in some cases). So that means a lot of idiots or desperate people are going to be on the apps. And those types aren't going to question anything. Not only that they aren't going to stop to consider whether they should be questioning anything. They aren't going to seek out or be on forums like this. And they will accept every offer. They will be proud of "accomplishments" like Top Dasher. Complete NPCs.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> I remember bumping into a guy who said he accepted everything because according to him it was easy money and not accepting them was like leaving money on the table.


That comes out to less money at the end of the day. It does not help you reach bonuses, because bonuses are to high to reach. You come out better only accepting higher paying rides.


----------



## Hiker4Life (Aug 28, 2019)

Without warning tonight while making a delivery, I was kicked out of the Delivery part of the Uber Driver app and can't get back in to deliveries. Only UberX & Connect for now! I think Uber finally dropped me for Cherry picking deliveries and have an acceptance rate between 25-33%...


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

that's a high AR.i have 19%.
I would recommend turning off Connect unless you like doing 30 mile trips for $15


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Read ‘em and weep, Fellas!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Such as?


a neighborhood you know nothing about... There are many in different parts of the country... And its not exclusive to any race,,, just dangerous neighborhoods


----------



## ubernewbie2030 (9 mo ago)

TexChuck said:


> The best way to lose a $20+ ride is take one for $3-$7. In the past when Uber had much better paying Ride bonuses I loved the shorter runs. in Houston it’s now $25 for 50 rides for Monday - Thursday(Friday 4 am) total junk. I make this without trying but they were around $120- $180 for 60 or 70 rides.
> I live in the North Houston suburbs about 25 miles N of downtown, in this area its very spread out and low value rides mostly come in with 3-6 mile pick up distances. With traffic and traffic lights it can take 7-12 min to get to them and that’s not during peak hours. Low budget ride is going to take 20min to do. Do 3 of these in an hour and you guaranteed to make around $15 before gas and expenses. I have to “ignore” so many now. If you down town area and in the “loop” you don’t really have a choice but you can get more in and much less driving to get to them.



YES SAME HERE IN LOUISVILLE KY.....I CAN'T AFFORD TO DO THIS ANYMORE...I AM MAKING LESS THAN $10 PER HOUR DUE TO LOW OFFERS AND HUGE TRAFFIC ISSUES.......UBER USED TO OFFFER $65 FOR 30 RUNS....NOW IT IS $25 BONUS FOR 30 RUNS.....IT IS NOT WORTH IT ANYMORE AT ALL.....NOT TO MENTION TODAY I HAD A BELLIGERANT RIDER WHO WOULDN'T GET OUT OF MY VEHICLE AND I HAD TO CALL 911....AND STILL SHE WOULDN'T GET OUT...THE POLICE HAD TO ARREST HER.....IT WAS CRAZY AND TOOK UP AN HOUR OF MY DAY.....I JUST CAN'T DO THIS ANYMORE......IT USED TO BE WORTH IT BUT UBER HAS MADE IT IMPOSSIBLE WITH THE LOW OFFERS......


----------

